#ubuntu-website 2009-02-23
<jpds> newz2000: Sitemap link at the buttom of wiki.ubuntu.com is broken, should I file a bug against ubuntu-webiste?
<newz2000> hi jpds, I think there's a bug actually. I've started creating a sitemap on u.c but it's not published yet.
<newz2000> thanks though
<newz2000> I'm gettig ready to go into our planning meeting for beta release. It's overdue but hopefully we'll find out what's going to happen.
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-24
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> could you see popcon2?
<newz2000> I saw it last week, did you want me to check it again?
<Turl> but did you see it working? I mean, the last time I told you, the database was down.
<newz2000> yeah, I checked the next day and saw the flash movie that had the chart
<Turl> ok then :)
<Turl> did you try searching for things or using the list?
<newz2000> no, I just played with the movie
<Turl> http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/ search for your prefered package then :p
<newz2000> Turl: slick. That really brings back the "popularity contest" part of it.
<newz2000> A nifty feature would be to filter out packages that are installed by default. So the most popular add-on packages.
<Turl> newz2000: any idea on how to get a list of the packages installed by default?
<newz2000> Hmm. No, not off the top of my head.
<newz2000> I'll bet the Ubuntu Developers know.
 * Turl asks in #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-26
<glade88> hello. can I find help related to ubuntu mailman (@lists.ubuntu.com) here?
<jpds> glade88: Try asking mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<glade88> jpds: thanks! will do
<jpds> glade88: Replied.
<glade88> jpds: kudos! That's everything I needed to know :)
<jpds> Anytime.
<boredandblogging> newz2000: will there be a jaunty countdown banner coming?
<newz2000> boredandblogging: actually, I'll be announcing that to the list today!
<boredandblogging> newz2000: ah, cool
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-27
<boredandblogging> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> hey
<boredandblogging> can you update the fridge text editor?
<boredandblogging> there was something stopping you before, right?
<newz2000> I can't remember what was in my way before
<boredandblogging> newz2000: nether do I
<newz2000> boredandblogging: it is on my todo list
<boredandblogging> newz2000: thanks
<newz2000> I can't commit to a time
<newz2000> I'm sorry, but I'm going to try to upgrade ubuntu.com and canonical.com to D6 before beta
<boredandblogging> np, I just remember that there was a reason we didn't do it and couldn't remember why
<SiDi> hello
<SiDi> I'm reading the artwork mailing list and just wanted to drop a word about the mail we received for the countdown banners
<SiDi> PLEASE don't go for iframes, that'd be an 11 year regression in web standards
<prateek> Also, the mail mentions Javascript. It'll be really nice if people stop ignoring these two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/278451 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/209417 . These issues came up when Hardy was released, and when Intrepid was released.
<ubot3> Malone bug 278451 in ubuntu-website "Intrepid Countdown is useless for sites that can't use JavaScript" [Undecided,New]
<SiDi> true
<SiDi> the amount of people without js is about 5/6%
<SiDi> hello thorwil :)
<prateek> One issue that is mentioned in those bugs is wordpress.
<prateek> Wordpress.com, specifically.
<prateek> Wordpress.com doesn't allow Javascript
<thorwil> hi!
<SiDi> well, there's the problem of blags, too
<SiDi> but when you are on your own server, using php is better than js imo :)
<prateek> So with the current state of affairs, one can't use the countdown on a WP.com blog, unless one has access to a PHP enabled server and uses the workaround I mentioned in one of those two bugs.
<prateek> This problem has been around since Hardy, and it stays the same each time... no action, not even a comment on the bug page. :-(
<thorwil> oh yes, i heared from quite a number of people who weren't able to use the countdown image script
<SiDi> What about that : the guy just puts an "<img src="w/e.com/countdown.png" />"
<SiDi> and the image is generated and cached by a PHP server
<thorwil> SiDi: wouldn't caching get in the way?
<SiDi> Well, the idea of putting the image in cache is just to save the server's bandwidth
<SiDi> generating images with php is costy
<thorwil> SiDi: i'm more concerned with browser cache
<SiDi> there could be the image, just linked by the people all over the web, and the php server on which it's hosted running an update script
<SiDi> ah true
<thorwil> is there a way to tag just an image with some kind of content:expire thing?
<prateek> Sorry, my connection is flaky. :-(
<SiDi> There are cache prevention options, yeh
<SiDi> but its site-wide
<SiDi> but honnestly, i think recent browsers are able to know if a pic changed. when i'm on google and they change their pic, it changes
<prateek> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18045/image/1/ Brainstorm does it with static images.
<prateek> I presume the number there changes with time.
<prateek> If brainstorm can do it, why not the Ubuntu countdown?
<thorwil> well, if i replace an image in my blog, firefox keeps the old one if i don't change the filename
<SiDi> a php include could do it, but with same restrictions than js
<SiDi> or then, we allow php includes + js + eventually a static image for those who don't have it
<nand> yeah, the brainstorm image link point to a PHP script which, depending of the day and others parameters, generate and return the image to display. JS-free.
<prateek> nand: Yeah, so we should have the same for the countdown too.
<nand> easily feasible yes
<nand> you just need a server to host that script
<nand> that PHP script
<thorwil> afaik that server was/is the whole problem. why there wasn't such a solution already
<prateek> No, I mean Ubuntu should officially provide this on its own server, just like brainstorm does.
<nand> I don't see why it couldn't be possible to host this script on some Ubuntu server...
<nand> newz2000: ^ ?
<SiDi> ubuntu.com *should* be able to host such a script
<thorwil> newz2000: great timing! i was just considering to ask you about the countdown :)
<prateek> Is newz2000 around?
<thorwil> prateek: doesn't look like it, but irc can be asynchronous communication :)
<prateek> Oh ok. I got confused by the "great timing" part. I was wondering if newz2000 just came back or something.
<nand> thorwil: btw some news on the media contest for the Ubuntu CD? :)
<thorwil> nand: no. afair it was meant to be a community council decision and i think the last one didn't happen. not sure
<nand> hmm, more waiting...
<thorwil> there are at least 2 pretty nice productions among the contenders, although both rather ordinary in comparison ;)
<nand> of course :)
<newz2000> hi thorwil, prateek
<newz2000> The problem with dynamic images is that it is so heavily cached, especially as we go from Beta to Release
<newz2000> I'm not saying "No" but I do need to think about it a bit
<newz2000> Regarding image generation, it's not expensive on the server side
<newz2000> you have one line of logic that decides what image to open, then it opens it and sends the whole thing to the browser.
<newz2000> If I were building an image and drawing text on it and such, that would be expensive, but presumably the images are already created.
<SiDi> that'd be a good 1st solution, with js being used as secondary solution for people who can't use PHP on their websites
<newz2000> no, php wouldn't be needed on the other websites
<newz2000> just an <img tag
<SiDi> ah yeh, and the image being a PHP script ?
<newz2000> <img src="http://www.ubuntu.com/some.image.php">
<newz2000> I'll talk to the Canonical sysadmins about it. It would make life easier for some.
<newz2000> But for now, I'd rather focus on the actual images.
<SiDi> i hope they forget about the iframe idea, too :$
<newz2000> Why? Choice is good.
<newz2000> Wouldn't it be nice to have an iframe and a png or two to chose from?
<SiDi> well, i'd never put an iframe on my website
<newz2000> some people would though
<SiDi> these things are just not accessible at all
<SiDi> yeh, and that's scary :P
<newz2000> sure they are
<newz2000> frames and iframes can be very accessible
<newz2000> but even still, it's a banner ad
<SiDi> well, i consider it pretty much breaks the content flow
<SiDi> i seriously prefer having an image, especially when an image is enough and makes more sense for people who don't use the browser graphically
<newz2000> The goal is to attract eyes, get people excited.
<newz2000> A picture says a thousand words. A simple elegant animation can do even more
<SiDi> Well, animations are doable with JS too. I don't think it'd be more simple for webmasters at all, but if you can't use JS on your browser, you'll have a proper image
<newz2000> the js would be in an iframe
<SiDi> i'm not sure all browsers can render iframes completely flawlessly for their users, especially text browsers
<newz2000> all modern browsers can
<newz2000> lynx cannot
<newz2000> Do a little research on the matter. They're a good solution to this kind of problem.
<newz2000> And it's pretty much the standard nowdays for ads
<newz2000> (and much more)
<SiDi> i still find it scandalous :)
<SiDi> if one does need frames, one should use a frameset DTD
<prateek> Hi. Good to know that PHP on Canonical servers is being considered.
<SiDi> but i for sure wouldn't change my xhtml 1.1 dtd and my whole code in order to add an iframe, not even for ubuntu :P
<newz2000> SiDi: I wouldn't ask you to. I think the png is more likely to happen.
<SiDi> Well, at least it's ok with me as long as we got alternatives :)
<newz2000> By the way web team, I see that julian_ (Julian Hubbard, design lead for Canonical) and mat_t (Mat Tomaszewski, UX and designer for Canonical) have joined.
<newz2000> rough 'em up real good, they're new
<newz2000> ;-)
<prateek> newz2000: Don't you think having a page on the official Ubuntu website which says "KDE version 3.5.5 is the current stable release and Kubuntu 6.10 is the first distribution to include it." is a Very Bad Thing? The page in question is http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu .
<prateek> (bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/112673 )
<ubot3> Malone bug 112673 in ubuntu-website "What's Ubuntu? >> Kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<newz2000> prateek: yes, I do think so
<newz2000> wow, there are already a few ideas for banners at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners
<prateek> Looks nice! Though I wonder what "only 29 jump days left" means...
<mat_t> hi everybody, newz2000, thx for introducing me :)
<prateek> ... so, can something be done about that Kubuntu page? For example, including correct information, instead of a combination of wrong information and outdated information.
<newz2000> 25% of the people (including bots) in this room are named "mat*"
<newz2000> prateek: yes, let me take a quick glance at it.
<prateek> Thanks :-)
<newz2000> prateek: are you a kubuntu user?
<prateek> Yeah.
<newz2000> Don't suppose you can throw together a sharp looking screenshot to replace that first image could you?
<newz2000> oh, wait
<newz2000> that one on the kubuntu homepage will work
<prateek> Yeah. And I'm on Kubuntu 8.04 and not 8.10... not yet a KDE 4 convert.
<newz2000> Well, one thing that can be said about KDE 4 (like the previous versions before it), they know how to make someting pleasing to the eye
<prateek> Haven't tried it out lately, though I tried out 8.10 when it was released, and I didn't find it as good as good ol' 3.5.
<prateek> Oh yes, certainly. It looks great.
<SiDi> well, hello mat_t :)
<prateek> The main thing that put me off when I tried KDE 4.1 in 8.10 was the lack of a taskbar which can handle 3 rows and which autohides. I rely on these in 3.5.
<newz2000> prateek: can you suggest replacement text for that second paragraph?
<prateek> Hmm... I'm hopeless at such things. :-( A possibility could be to borrow something from the Kubuntu or KDE websites. Another could be to simply delete the "KDE version 3.5.5 is the current stable release and Kubuntu 6.10 is the first distribution to include it. " part.
<newz2000> oh, I can check the kde website
<prateek> Mentioning specific version numbers is probably not needed here.
<newz2000> kubuntu is light on content
<newz2000> kde.org is the opposite. :-P
<prateek> Heh, yeah. :-)
<prateek> Hmm... http://www.kde.org/whatiskde/ mentions UNIX quite a bit. I'm a bit confused about these things... technically, am I or am I not using UNIX? (I'm on a typical installation of Kubuntu 8.04)
<newz2000> you are not technically
<newz2000> unix is a trademark
<newz2000> So you have to buy a license to call your product UNIX and you have to meet certain standards.
<prateek> Ok, that's what I thought, that not anything can be called UNIX (unlike what the whatiskde page might lead one to believe... )
<prateek> Anyway, some screenshots here: http://www.kde.org/screenshots/
<newz2000> ok, page updated and bug closed.
<julian_> hi everyone
<julian_> thx for the intro newz2000
<newz2000> my pleasure. ;-)
<newz2000> we're getting an influx of mailing list subscriptions to the team.
 * SiDi is amongst the culprits
<newz2000> Well then, welcome SiDi! Glad to have you.
<SiDi> thanks :)
<SiDi> prateek: you and me have a very high quality connection
<Turl> SiDi: you're on mibbit, I'd blame them, not your connection :p
<SiDi> I blame the teachers who throw me out of university computer rooms so that they got one more PC to teach 1st year students how to use OOo and the gimp :D
<Turl> woah, a university with OOo! where are you SiDi?
<SiDi> Montpellier
<SiDi> well, all the universities i've seen so far use Linux oO
<Turl> here I'd bet 90%+ of the schools/univerties use M$ products, and teach them :/
<SiDi> we have windows on a few PC in dualboot, too, for some crappy software, but here everyone uses linux :P
<SiDi> but its an old redhat distro they have
<SiDi> and they removed mwm, only gnome and kde left, its just so slow :x
<SiDi> i just take my laptop and use the wifi hotspots, but we only get a decent wifi connection in a few rooms, and when they're full i've got to go on the other side of the uni to get the internet T_T
<Turl> SiDi: old pcs? GNOME is not slow by itself :p
<SiDi> well, not so *old*, but definately weak machines
<Turl> pentium3, 256MB ram I guess
<SiDi> oh, and they bought some 16/10 screens but didnt configure the xorg.confs, too, so we have 800x600 screen res on those screens
<SiDi> pentium D 1gb ram and a crappy processor, if i remember well
<SiDi> well, i got a 4GB ram laptop, with a P8100, so its definately faster ^^
<Turl> xorg.conf? with jaunty, I completely forgot about that :p
<Turl> well, 1gb ram and a pentium D, it shouldn't be slow :/
<Turl> (unless slow is "not like an i7 with 12GB ram" for you)
<SiDi> well, not that much, but i use xfce with pretty responsive pcs
<SiDi> so of course im not used to have to wait for 10 secs for my desktop to be loaded
<Turl> you don't use compiz then :p
<SiDi> but the prob is that they use old versions; for instance firefox 2, which is way slower than firefox 3
<Turl> yeah, that's true
<SiDi> i dont use compiz :P my session boots fast, i removed absolutely everything :P i have a tear for the non-linux users who have to bear kde3's launching
<Turl> :p
<SiDi> i accidentally fell on an old (very old) website i made for a project when i was still at college. coded with ms publisher. the homepage is about 200kb, and contains 1 image and 1 link
<Turl> LOL
<Turl> heavy page heh
<SiDi> yeh
<Turl> my webpages weight way less :p it's the magic of using geany to do HTML :p
<SiDi> its been done with micro*** publisher, years ago, before i knew how to write an hello world in html :P i've done better since then :$
<knome> hi newz2000
<newz2000> hi knome
<knome> newz2000, we might be interested of the ubuntu module in xubuntu also. if you need help, feel free to ask, if you promise we will have that module also ;)
<newz2000> knome: well, I don't think it would help xubuntu because xubuntu doesn't use the same mirrors as ubuntu
<newz2000> it gets all of its data from launchpad
<knome> newz2000, is it only a list of mirrors or is there some kind of detecting algorhythm?
<newz2000> launchpad has all the magic
<newz2000> let me get you a link...
<knome> oki, thanks
<newz2000> knome: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<newz2000> mostly the ubuntu module is just a place for me to stick code that is version controlled
<knome> heh, ok
<knome> so how do you edit that output
<newz2000> knome: which output?
<knome> newz2000, the launchpad page.
<newz2000> there is a daemon inside launchpad that maintains that data
<newz2000> if you add -rss to the end of that url you'll get an rss feed which is what I use
<knome> ok. can you access it's data staight?
<knome> a-ha!
<newz2000> shh. It's a secret. ;-)
<knome> so does it have the flavor/version info? my firefox died.
<newz2000> no, there's some file that all the official mirrors get which contains a list of the files that need to be included to be official
<newz2000> launchpad checks each mirror to ensure they have all the files in that list
<knome> ok..
<newz2000> and if they do they are in the feed, if they don't they drop out
<newz2000> the list is ubuntu, kubuntu, server for all supported archs and supported versions
<knome> ok. does that list include xubuntu stuff?
<newz2000> no
<knome> ...
<newz2000> nor the dvds
<newz2000> nor ubuntu studio, etc
<knome> ok. is there *any* way to solve that?
<newz2000> I don't know, you'd probably want to discuss it with the ubuntu developers, maybe #ubuntu-release would be appropriate
<knome> ok, thanks.
<knome> if you still need help with the module, just ask
<newz2000> but if xubuntu did get included what we could do is like kubuntu and make an iframe
<newz2000> knome: thanks, I will hopefully work on that on Monday
<knome> iframe? why not just take what we need from the feed
<newz2000> well, kubuntu's site is locked down so no php
<newz2000> they use the same servers as locos
<knome> we can use php
<newz2000> shh. Don't say it too loud. :-)
<knome> lol
<knome> lot of secrecy here in #ubuntu-website
<knome> i suppose these version/flavor lists are not correct: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.anl.gov-cd
<knome> am i right?
<newz2000> I'm not real sure what that is for actually
<knome> yeah.
<newz2000> as I understand it you have to mirror the whole thing to be on that list
<knome> if that had correct info, i could just create a script and manually run it now and then
<knome> the script could read all those pages ;P
<knome> not very efficient, i know, but sometimes you have to do these kind of things.
<newz2000> if you're interested in this I'd talk to the ubuntu release guys. They might give some valuable insight.
<knome> i already asked them. :)
<knome> just haven't got an answer
#ubuntu-website 2009-02-28
<ryanakca> newz2000: ping, does Canonical have an account for custom search engines (google)?
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-01
<newz2000> ryanakca: yes, but the one without ads is not free, so there may not be much benefit to sharing an account for multiple sites
<ryanakca> newz2000: So I might as well just create it under my google account?
<newz2000> ryanakca: what are you hoping to do?
<ryanakca> Set up the wiki search for the new wiki.kubuntu.org theme...
<newz2000> ok, we better do that through the ubuntu account then. But why aren't you using Moin's built in search?
<ryanakca> *shrugs*. I asked Matthew East and Dustin Kirkland and they recommended I go for a google search instead.
<newz2000> for a normal website I'd probably agree but moin's has some spcial features when searching the wiki
<newz2000> why don't you set up an account to test and experiment with.
<newz2000> Once you get your search engine configured the way you want you can export the configuration and send it to me and we'll go live with the one from the ubuntu.com account
 * ryanakca nods
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-02
<MTecknology> Is the countdown banner being worked on yet?
<newz2000> mtek: we'll be starting that project soon
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-03
<cjohnston> newz2000: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+question/103031   - iPhone 1, Android 0
<Kangarooo> whats with wiki? internal server errors. im getting them for last 30min. server orverloaded?
<mpt> Kangarooo, probably thousands of people trying to load https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<mpt> Ng!
<mpt> More power to the forward thrusters
<Ng> why are people hitting that page?
<mpt> Ng, because it was announced only an hour or two ago
<Kangarooo> becouse branding is a buzz word of century :)
<mpt> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntu/ is one reason
<Kangarooo> i found about it in one blog post witch was anounced in #xubuntu
<mpt> http://twitter.com/ubuntudesigners/status/9940366205 is my fault
<Ng> mpt: I don't think there's anything that can be done immediately. I thought it was on www.ubuntu.com
<mpt> and the page has a pile of images, which probably isn't helping
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-04
<cjohnston> newz2000: pre-meeting meeting question.. you can answer during the meeting though.. are teams going to be required to stick to the template provided?
<newz2000> I may be one or two min late, will be close though
<cjohnston> ok.. my dad is over.. so ping me when your ready
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'm here but I can delay for a bit if needed
<cjohnston> newz2000: is 1200 est ok? sorry
<cjohnston> if not, i can start now
<newz2000> yep, that's fine
<newz2000> so in about 20m?
<cjohnston> ok.. yes
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> newz2000: he just left.. so im ready whenever
<newz2000> ok, lets go
<newz2000> To answer your question, I think that yes, they need to use it unless we give them permission to change that
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> and I can discuss this with the community council to make it a policy
<cjohnston> ok
 * newz2000 adds that to his todo list
 * newz2000 will check to see if the community council even needs to be involved
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> So you were wanting to talk about the tecnical side of this?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> You'll have to forgive me, I'm a bit sick and my head is not working at normal speed
<cjohnston> no problem..
<newz2000> cjohnston: Do you know what I mean when I refer to the "critical path" in project management?
<cjohnston> nope
<newz2000> it is the parts of the project, and their order, that must be completed for the project to be a success
<newz2000> (and cannot be cut out)
<cjohnston> sounds logical enough
<newz2000> So we need to define the critical parts and decide the order and dates that they will be done
<cjohnston> ok...
<newz2000> You start. :-)
<cjohnston> so things like url structure, template, gather resources.. stuff like that?
<cjohnston> and then obvoiusly code
<newz2000> yeah
<cjohnston> uggh.. wiki
<newz2000> yeah, we're still getting slashdotted
<cjohnston> Well.. URL structure needs to be near the top...
<cjohnston> but that should be pretty easy
<newz2000> I think that the URL structure can make the life of the js devs easier or harder depending on if it's well planned or not
<cjohnston> there are two main parts of the project, that can be done at the same time or seperate are the coding and the gathering of resources/actual localizing..
<cjohnston> since we determined last week that we dont really need the translations to code
<cjohnston> I understand what your saying, but I don't know how... ;-)
<newz2000> It may be appropriate to set up a meeting for people interested in the technical side.
<cjohnston> Agreed...
<newz2000> Some of the outcomes of that meeting should be:
<newz2000>  a. Agree on a URL structure
<newz2000>  b. Find out who will actually do the code
<newz2000>  c. ???
<newz2000>  d. Profit
<newz2000> scratch that last one. ;-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> by url structure, are you meaning something like w.u.c/Local/en_US?
<newz2000> yeah
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> I think coming to that point implies some actual technical discussions about how the code will actually work
<newz2000> So it might be good to start it on the mailing list
<cjohnston> ok..
<newz2000> the next part of the critical path will be...
<cjohnston> So basically if the browser choice is es_MX then it would look for Local/es_MX, and if es_MX doesnt exist it would look for /Local/es?
<newz2000> That seems to make sense to me
<cjohnston> ok..
<newz2000> Is the next step to create the Template to be localized?
<cjohnston> Prior to that there needs to be a template..
<cjohnston> But the template shouldnt be required prior to code.. nor code prior to template
<newz2000> right
<cjohnston> Since I cant work on the wiki.. http://etherpad.com/SoCfQHOdCn
<cjohnston> my notes
<cjohnston> Is it possible to have two critical path's.. one translation side and one code side?
<cjohnston> possible is probably the wrong word.. valid I guess may be a better one
<newz2000> we can do it however we want
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> On the technical side, I will definatly need help.. I'm sure that more needs to be added than just write code, test, implement
<newz2000> well, what is needed from you is leadership
<newz2000> so set dates, write emails, do follow up
<cjohnston> right...
<newz2000> I am at your disposal, so think of me as a resource
<cjohnston> Should I leave the technical path until the meeting with the people interested and let them help determine what it should be?
<newz2000> I would start like this...
<newz2000> let's focus on the technical path first, getting it started
<newz2000> then once it's rolling start the template and then the localization
<cjohnston> Ok..
<newz2000> we'll need cooperation between teams for that
<newz2000> A good way to start would be to have a kick-off email to start discussions
<newz2000> give an overview of the project, ask for specific help, and then start the planning for a meeting
<cjohnston> is there a preferred language for this? js... anything else?
<newz2000> js, definitely
<cjohnston> completely in js?
<newz2000> probably
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> I'll start writing the email now.. but not going to send out until I get back from vacation.
<newz2000> ok
<cjohnston> were you going to still send an email announcing the project and me as the leader? i think you had mentioned that at one point
<newz2000> oh yeah, I can do that
<newz2000> I will do that
<newz2000> when do you come back from vacation?
<cjohnston> Next Saturday.. the 13th is when I actually come back
 * newz2000 checks his cal
<newz2000> I will probably announce a week from tomorrow then
<cjohnston> okie
<cjohnston> and I'll shoot for the day after I get abck for my email
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> Should we adjourn our meeting?
<cjohnston> sure. :-)
<newz2000> ok
 * newz2000 goes to take a nap
<cjohnston> ooo
<cjohnston> that sounds fun
<cjohnston> enjoy
<cjohnston> the wiki is driving me nut
<cjohnston> nuts
<jamalta> hi there!
<cjohnston> hey jamalta
<cjohnston> newz2000: i forwarded you an email from jamalta... :-)
<jamalta> just to confirm, ubuntu.com is on drupal, right?
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-05
<MTecknology> Is the new theme going to be opened up to the public?
<cjohnston> eventually
<cjohnston> they wont tell us when
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> will this still be for Drupal 5 or are they moving up to Drupal 6 or 7?
<MTecknology> I'm just curious because I know for me to keep the ubuntu-drupal project going whether I get teh source or not, I'll have to tear it apart so I can chunk it into little modules and everything. For Drupal 6; I think I'm pretty much done developing new stuff, I've been gearing up for the change to D7
<cjohnston> I couldn't tell you.. I don't get any answers.. lol
<cjohnston> newz2000: you around yet?
<newz2000> cjohnston: kind of
<cjohnston> Can you answer MTecknology's questions?
<newz2000> hey MTecknology: You're going to get some kind of help but I don't think the plan is to have dozen's of ubuntu.com clone sites. This is still in discussion
<newz2000> If nothing else we'll push to have a community theme building project here in the web-team
<MTecknology> newz2000: My goal of it is for loco sites, I already do that for the current theme. http://ubuntu-il.com/site/
<newz2000> Yeah, that would be an example of a "clone site" that I don't think we want to encourage. Instead,
<newz2000> what is better is to have a theme that shows a relationship without being a duplicate
<newz2000> So that the sites feel unified and connected w/out leading people to think they're still on the same site
<MTecknology> oh, i didn't realized I made it mimic that closely :P
<newz2000> I know it's exciting to see the chagnes - think about it but hold tight
<MTecknology> I'm only thinking now, I've been getting a lot of questions about it already
<newz2000> I've got about three emails drafted to the web team to help answer questions and provide guidance for upcoming projects
<newz2000> but there's so much happening that every time I draft it gets out-dated
<MTecknology> newz2000: so if we make a new theme that's kind of close to what you guys come up with but very noticably different, not just enough for legal distinction, that's ok?
<MTecknology> or still not what you're thinking?
<newz2000> I im talks with the project manager in antoher IRC channel to hopefully have some more details ironed out
<newz2000> MTecknology: yeah, I think that's ideal
<newz2000> alejandraobregon has put some great thought and effort into the current design so we should get a little more details about that public so that we can apply the best parts of her work (as they pertain to community sites) to the new themes
<newz2000> She's really thinking deeply about navigation and I think this will be key to get right in the new theme
<newz2000> (as you remember, it was a major shortcoming of the existing theme)
<MTecknology> ok; When you guys roll out the new theme I'll have to rip it apart anyway I'm sure. I make sure it works for RTL languages and varying widths like 80% or 900px. I'll keep thinking about ways to offer a distinction.
<newz2000> MTecknology: another good thing to think about is how the different kinds of information that are shown on community sites
<newz2000> and how that differs from ubuntu.com.
<newz2000> ubuntu.com, even though it's a free product, is really about selling Ubuntu
<newz2000> and community sites kind of have a different purpose
<MTecknology> good point; I'll try to talk to some people about how they would like to see content moved around
<newz2000> that would be a very useful place to start
<newz2000> Also, your rtl stuff will be helpful too. We don't have a lot of in-house rtl users
<cjohnston> uh oh.. newz2000 is on skype.. i might have to figure out what he looks like :-P
<MTecknology> cjohnston: I know what doctormo and pleia2 look like - that's it
<MTecknology> oh - I think I saw sabdfl once upon a time too..
<cjohnston> MTecknology: ill show you my picture
<cjohnston> althought it may scare you
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> wow, that's a short hostmask
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> MTecknology: you on facebook?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> @canonical/mpt vs. @kalliki/admin/pdpc.supporter.mtecknology
<cjohnston> http://www.facebook.com/FFEMTcJ
<MTecknology> where's the scary?
<mpt> MTecknology, I used to be canonical/launchpad/mpt, then I left the Launchpad team, so I asked to be canonical/ubuntu/mpt, but apparently canonical/ubuntu doesn't exist, so...
<MTecknology> oh
<cjohnston> MTecknology: seeing my picture
<MTecknology> cjohnston: 11:03 < MTecknology> where's the scary? <- I was referring to the pic
<cjohnston> me
<cjohnston> newz2000: you still around?
<newz2000> Si!
<cjohnston> You don't by chance have, or can get the svgs for the new logos can you?
<cjohnston> Need it for a logo we are going to make
<thorwil> cjohnston: rather unlikely, as the whole artwork community is waiting for those
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-02
<daker> hello alejandraobregon
<daker> alejandraobregon, pls i need your feedback on something :)
<alejandraobregon> daker: hello
<alejandraobregon> daker: sorry, looking after my three year old today... so may be a few gaps in replies :)
<daker> alejandraobregon, can i PM you ?
<alejandraobregon> daker: sure
<head_victim> Whoever has done whatever to the wiki site please keep doing it. I'm only getting internal server errors 20% of the time today as opposed to 100% for the last month or so.
<AlanBell> head_victim: with help from the CC we have heard rumours that the IS team are thinking of planning to consider to do something about it
<cjohnston> newz2000: the white #mothership is correct, correct?
<newz2000> cjohnston: correct. White.
<cjohnston> newz2000: who would be correct to talk to ref bug 728095?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728095 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Create an Ubuntu Values Page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728095
<newz2000> cjohnston: alejandra would be the one
<cjohnston> Okie..
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-03
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: good morning
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: good morning
<cjohnston> Did you get my email?
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: i did, sorry not had chance to reply yet... we have a big deadline for tomorrow and a bit crazy here!
<cjohnston> Not a problem.. Mostly wanted to make sure you got it. ;-)
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: any change we could book something early next week? or do you need some urgent feedback?
<cjohnston> If you dont have time today then Tuesday?
<cjohnston> I'm hoping 15-20 minutes
<cjohnston> Tueday after 1400utc should be fine
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: 3pm UK time?
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: just wondering, why did you feel that bug was invalid
<cjohnston> which bug
<cjohnston> the one jcastro filed?
<cjohnston> that was in my email?
<cjohnston> 3pm utc is fine.
<cjohnston> bug 728095
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728095 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Create an Ubuntu Values Page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728095
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: yeah
<cjohnston> I didn't make it invalid.. I moved it to ubuntu-website-content
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: ah! got it ... keep doing that!
<cjohnston> My understanding of where it belongs.
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: is correct
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> People attack me over that too..
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: let's talk more tuesday
<cjohnston> Sounds good. Thanks!
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: no problem
<jcastro> hi!
<cjohnston> hey jcastro
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: still around
<cjohnston> ?
<mars> cjohnston, ping?
<cjohnston> yes?
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 728636   can you show the right people please.. and maybe ask Richard Lee to join here and introduce me ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728636 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "The style template for the web page used for announces does not interact well with the internal WIKI (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728636
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> oh, yes, I asked for that bug to be created by Kate
<newz2000> regarding rhlee, I've asked him, this week he is very busy but I'll remind him on Monday
<cjohnston> okie
<cjohnston> thanks newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-04
<cjohnston> howdy
<stas> yo cjohnston, did you manage to update uds.u.c?
<cjohnston> stas: its in the que
<stas> oky, good to hear that
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-05
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/TTwh6mCW <-- How's that look for a diff?
<MTecknology> not even done..
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-06
<mhall119> MTecknology: you're working on the drupal theme, right?
<mhall119> stas: and you the wordpress?
<mhall119> I'm wondering how much you guys pull in from light-base-theme, if what we can do to make that easier for you
<MTecknology> mhall119: I don't pull in much from that actually. It was great as a base to work from
<stas> mhall119: yep
<stas> i rewrote the css, cause
<stas> body                                {color: #000;} /*sucked*/
<stas> sorry, but it is true
<mhall119> MTecknology: then I'd like to re-work the light-base-theme branch to let you guys use it more
<mhall119> MTecknology: when you get a chance, can you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/576479/
<mhall119> I'm writing up the web-development pages for developer.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> is there anything drupal-related in the Ubuntu repos that you think should be featured?
<mhall119> or javascript libraries, or community resources I've left out
<mhall119> newz2000: ^^
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-27
<daker> mhall119, http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=164506
<cjohnston> daker: I'm looking at that now, looks like it could be good stuff
<daker_> cjohnston: it is
<cjohnston> danilos: did you fix the 50 character issue mentioned: https://wiki.linaro.org/Process/Blueprints/NamingConventions
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-28
<danilos> cjohnston, yes, I believe I did
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nigelb: I need git help
<mhall119> I forked the Geany repo on github and submitted one pull request.  Now I want to make another, unrelated change
<nigelb> did you make a change in master?
<mhall119> in bzr, I'd make a separate feature branch from trunk
<mhall119> see, this is the part I don't understand
<mhall119> master?
<nigelb> so, in git, usually, if you want to make a pull request, you make it in a different branch other than master.
<nigelb> right, git has colocated branches.
<mhall119> I did git clone, <change, change change>; git add; git commit; git push
<nigelb> aha, so those changes went into your master
<mhall119> ok, so what should I do now
<nigelb> so, I would say, undo your changes in master. switch to a new branch, commit those, and then create a new pull request form that branch.
<nigelb> want me to walk you through it?
<mhall119> yes please :)
<mhall119> I looked for an "uncommit" or something, but came up empty
<nigelb> mhall119: git reset HEAD^
<nigelb> that will undo the commit without undoing the changes.
<nigelb> (only one commit)
<nigelb> that ^ is important
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> "Your branch is behind 'origin/master' by 1 commit, and can be fast-forwarded."
<nigelb> ok!
<nigelb> mhall119: do a 'git diff' and ensure what you see were the changes in the commit you made.
<mhall119> yup
<nigelb> mhall119: git branch -b <branch-name>
<nigelb> where <branch-name> is whatever name you decide to give it.
<mhall119> what does -b do?
<nigelb> it creates a new branch
<nigelb> oh fuck
<nigelb> you don't need 0-b ;)
<nigelb> I mean, you don't need -b
<nigelb> it should work without it
<mhall119> done
<mhall119> now git checkout <branch-name>?
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> I was supposed to tell you git checkout -b
<nigelb> that would have created the branch and switched you to it :)
<mhall119> will "git push" push the whole repo or just the current branch?
<nigelb> mhall119: now commit and push.
<mhall119> To git@github.com:mhall119/geany.git ! [rejected]        master -> master (non-fast-forward)
<mhall119> error: failed to push some refs to 'git@github.com:mhall119/geany.git'
<mhall119> To prevent you from losing history, non-fast-forward updates were rejected
<mhall119> Merge the remote changes (e.g. 'git pull') before pushing again.  See the
<mhall119> 'Note about fast-forwards' section of 'git push --help' for details.
<nigelb> mhall119: git push -f
<nigelb> you'll rewrite history bcause you removed a commit.
<nigelb> mhall119: now you need to close your old pull request and create a new one form the right branch. Let me know if you can't figure out how.
<nigelb> basically, switch to the correct branch and then initiate a pull requst
<nigelb> on the github UI that is
<mhall119> I'm not seeing my new branched on github yet
<nigelb> mhall119: oh. right. git push origin <branch-name>
<nigelb> Sorry, a lot of it is instinct for me and I forget it when I'm teling someone how to do it.
<mhall119> no problem, thanks for the help nigelb
<nigelb> mhall119: np :)
<nigelb> mhall119: remember to switch to master, and then create a new branch.
<nigelb> branch are stacked on top of whatever branch you're currently on.
<mhall119> makes sense
<nigelb> A lot of git makes sense when you understand how it works.
<nigelb> Except that takes a long long time to explain ;)
<svwilliams> ping cjohnston
<cjohnston> whats up sv	
<cjohnston> svwilliams:
<svwilliams> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<svwilliams> finally back on a box I can do work on
<svwilliams> was trying to build one of my old branches (and merged with latest loco-directory)
<cjohnston> you coming friday with the balloon?
<cjohnston> cool
<svwilliams> I'm thinking about it, I may have to drive seperate
<svwilliams> he is thinking about staying in orlando the weekend
<cjohnston> if you can, thatd be awesome
<cjohnston> oh.. cool
<svwilliams> I'm getting an error on make init
<svwilliams> with "No distributions matching the version for bzr==2.4b4"
<svwilliams> its been so long I'm wondering if something changed and I just need to update?
<cjohnston> svwilliams: one sec, ill make all better
<svwilliams> :-)
<cjohnston> svwilliams: bzr merge lp:~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/bzr-req-update
<cjohnston> bzr commit -m "Updates bzr requirement"
<svwilliams> wohoo it got past that part!
<svwilliams> thank you cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> svwilliams: 2.4 is no longer beta
<cjohnston> so it is now greater than or equal to 24.4
<cjohnston> 2.4
<cjohnston> :-)
<svwilliams> ahh ..
<svwilliams> :-) makes sense
<svwilliams> its what happens when you step away for months at a time
<svwilliams> :-)
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> svwilliams: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1445/detail/
<svwilliams> excellent! registering my maybe (got take time off to attend)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> let me know
<cjohnston> bring a few $$ for whatever we decide to do for lunch
<svwilliams> will do
<svwilliams> I'
<svwilliams> I've decided to go, I just need to get approval of my boss to take the day off
<svwilliams> so I'll let you know as soon as I know :-
<svwilliams> )
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-29
<daker> hello Ronnie
<Ronnie> hi daker
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-01
<Guest46222> Hey, all. I was wondering on how I could upload an entry for the 12.04 LTS countdown banner contest, but I can't seem to figure it out. Does anyone know how i can uplad submissions?
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-02
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: I finally reviewed your MP
<Unit193> Would this also be the section that handles paste.ubuntu.com? I'd like to bump https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/784485 and do any testing/help that I can with it. Also, is there some odd non-printing char after the goo.gl links?
<cjohnston> Unit193: im pretty sure they have said wontfix on that in the past
<Unit193> Well that's a pain and makes it unusable (or much harder) with wget.
<cjohnston> I believe that it is to prevent abuse
<Unit193> Thanks for your help though, should it be marked as such? (And that does explain it a little)
<cjohnston> i dont remember.. i reassigned it to a project thats used for their feedback
<Unit193> Thanks for bumping it along at the very least!
<svwilliams> cjohnston, can I get the bzr branch again to merge my older ones for loco-team portal
<svwilliams> to fix the bzr build issue
<svwilliams> also if you have pre loaded db you could put up again :-)
<cjohnston> svwilliams: just bzr branch lp:loco-team-portal and then bzr merge lp:yourbranch
<cjohnston> daker: meet svwilliams
<cjohnston> svwilliams: meet daker
<svwilliams> lol
<cjohnston> daker: svwilliams is at my house with mhall119 and balloons...
<cjohnston> he is wanting to get back into hacking on LTP
<daker> nice ツ
<daker> cjohnston, ^^
<daker> Re-welcome svwilliams
<svwilliams> Thank you! daker
<cjohnston> mhall119: is it possible to set a block to default as not shown?
<svwilliams> mhall119: example, I add an element in ubuntu-website that I want to show up in summit
<svwilliams> but due to the page layout has to live in ubuntu-website
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-26
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: hi
<cjohnston> hey dude.. could you fire off tarmac please
<nigelb> sure
<cjohnston> nigelb: /me has a script now for you to have a working summit instance in ~5 minutes... sounds like dev time for nigelb !
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> Heh.
<nigelb> I should get around to do doing some dev.
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> mhall119: daker and I need assistance please
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-27
<mhall119> cjohnston: with what?
<grantbow> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/pressreleasearchive has about 52 press releases dated Jan 1, 1970
<grantbow> ah, seems it was just a high google hit, not a current page but might still be worth fixing
<grantbow> or redirecting
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/feb/26/15/
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you please kick off a tarmac run
<mhall119> daker: can you see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R44bofHScrc ?
<daker> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> daker: cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21292/summit-discussions/ isn't showing the video, even though the iframe is there, any idea why?
<cjohnston> my guess
<daker> http://www.youtube.com/embed/R44bofHScrc is the url
<cjohnston> you used the wrong video
<cjohnston> wrong link
<mhall119> nvm, I wasn't using the embed url
<mhall119> working now
<cjohnston> thats what we both said!
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> cjohnston: one deployment only :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: there is still 3-4 days
<mhall119> cjohnston: do we need to change something to disable auto-schedule/reschedule?
<cjohnston> mhall119: create/don't create a cron
<cjohnston> we /59
<daker> we /60
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-28
<Myledrielle> Hi
<cjohnston> hello
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-01
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: would you mind checking if the review file thing I did here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/981880-fix/revision/480 is ok?
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: i thought you said it didnt work?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I just wanna check what's the wrong part
<JoseeAntonioR> I copied it exactly as it was
<cjohnston> the view may not be giving the template the same code, so it wouldn't be an exact copy
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: there we go, it's because there's no agenda.id or slot.id, you know how to parse those on that page?
<cjohnston> not off the top of my head and I don't currently have time to investigate
<JoseeAntonioR> np then
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: a Meeting can have more than one agenda
<mhall119> technically
<mhall119> what pages do these changed apply to?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: mine.html and review.html, the changes I did are working in mine.html, but not on review.html
<cjohnston> daker: have you noticed that the social open graph stuff is broken on summit and ltp
<cjohnston> mhall119: im thinking about pulling the social stuff out since it throws so many 404s. thouhgts?
<mhall119> cjohnston: is it that bad?
<cjohnston> it gives 3 failed to load resources
<cjohnston> if it was super easy to figure out I would, but I dont remember enough about it
<cjohnston> id like to add it back, but imo it looks bad right now
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/
<daker> cjohnston: they work for me http://i.imgur.com/qUvpNXH.png
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-02
<cjohnston> interesting.. they were blocked by my no tracking app
<cjohnston> mornin daker
<daker> cjohnston: morning
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-24
<daker> hi antdillon
<antdillon> daker, Hey there
<daker> antdillon: thanks for the svg files but we are still missing a few things
<daker> i am trying to fix bug 1243396
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1243396
<daker> i am using a png file taken from the desing team blog here is the actual result http://i.imgur.com/nl4beub.png
<ubottu> bug 1243396 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Ubuntu Shape does not scale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243396
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/fix.1243396/+merge/207710
<daker> here the squircle i am using http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/themes/design-blog-theme/assets/img/team-squircle.png
<daker> is*
<daker> i need this in svg and the medium radius format too
<daker> also we would like to replace all the png files to svg
<antdillon> daker, I was waiting for the sass stuff to land to replace the usage of pngs in the css and replace with the svg's I added
<antdillon> daker, I'll send you a SVG  of the squircle although jouni said it might be better to just use css border-radius for now because the svg will not work for a rectangle image
<antdillon> daker, We can't put the inner shadow in a SVG because it will be rasterised
<daker> ah i see
<antdillon> daker, I can get you an SVG of the shape and you could try apply an inset shadow to the image container which is masked by the SVG
<daker> so can you send a high res of the squircle(this http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/themes/design-blog-theme/assets/img/team-squircle.png) ? the normal/medium radius
<daker> the one with the grey in the corners not the white
<daker> i mean just a png files for now
<antdillon> daker, Which size you looking for? Double?
<daker> or if you can send a psd or something that would be better
<daker> ya double & triple so i can test
<antdillon> daker, Sure, designer is on it
<daker> perfect, thank you guys :)
<antdillon> daker, You sure were still going for the bbezier curves? Jouni suggested moving to a CSS only solution for now
<daker> i am still unable to reproduce the same shape in CSS
<daker> and the inner shadow is another story
<antdillon> daker, Send you an email with the squircle
<daker> sure
<antdillon> daker, Jouni asked could we replace it with simple border radius until there is a better solution. We can talk about it at the next catch up I guess
<daker> ok perfect
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-26
<daker> cjohnston: this page works for you http://ci.ubuntu.com/graphics/openarena/ ?
<cjohnston> daker: thanks
<cjohnston> I'll work on it
<daker> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/dashboard/r707/graphics/js/phoronix.js
<daker> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/dashboard/r707/graphics/css/phoronix.css
#ubuntu-website 2014-02-27
<cjohnston> daker: http://ci.ubuntu.com/graphics/openarena/
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you hear anything back from is/webops?
<dholbach> davidcalle, didrocks pinged me today and asked about the hero tour templates... you are still exploring options right?
<davidcalle> dholbach: morning o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: nothing from IS yet. I'm further along than exploring but we are going to need some JS in the template, and this will require a deployment (as opposed to simply doing something custom html in a RAW template).
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<dholbach> davidcalle, I have a call with him at 15:30 later on... do you want an invitation?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yup, thanks :)
<dholbach> sent
<dholbach> davidcalle, I solved the link rewrite problem... :-D
<dholbach> champagne
<dholbach> !
<dholbach> davidcalle, meeting?
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle!
<dholbach> great work!
<dholbach> ... as always :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, did we hear anything back from IS/webops?
<davidcalle> There are some new changes in the branch, I have a deployment in progress since 10 min
<davidcalle> (And I'm saying this in a totally monochord tone to avoid getting you or myself excited ;) )
<dholbach> too late, champagne bottle is already open
<dholbach> EVERYBODY: drinks are on davidcalle!
<dholbach> :-D
<davidcalle> No free champagne for you hippie :p
<dholbach> :-P
<davidcalle> There is still ~15 min to wait. /me gets coffee.
<davidcalle> dholbach: no champagne today. Time to bump the RT. I'll do it after I've finished showdown stuff.
<dholbach> :-(
<dholbach> what happened?
<davidcalle> dholbach: nothing happened, unfortunately, same story
<dholbach> :-((
<mhall119> davidcalle: were you able to get a status update on the devportal deployments yesterday evening?
<[Ch4m3l30n]> Is it just me or is the Wiki throwing a lot of Internal Server Error pages for others as well?
<cjohnston> its a known issue
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, I renamed some of the pending dev.u.c branches
<dholbach> importer-post-deployment-fixes just contains fixes for the importer (stuff we uncovered after locally trying to update the pages to 16.04)
<dholbach> hero-tour-changes is based on top of that, but contains stuff which is necessary for the hero tour
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'd like to try working on our deployment today, are you doing something with it or can I try destroying and re-deploying it?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping me when you're around please
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-website 2018-02-26
<Takyoji> Out of curiosity, who would be a reasonable contact for removing a personal wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com (since apparently that despite being logged into the same account I created the page long ago with, I'm unable to edit/delete it)?
